
Why developers should avoid the “just this once” code fixes - Gigacore
https://medium.com/@santhoshsundar/why-not-to-fly-with-just-this-once-airlines-42bd2bc9b99#.7ltljpgoa
======
marclave
I think there is a balance, for example:

We just released a product and there was a huge bug in Safari we somehow
managed to miss on a last minute deployment. I found a quick fix and pushed
it, allowing people to used the application as expected. Then after I pushed
the momentary fix, i went back and ensured it was robust.

Again, if I were writing firmware for a car lets say, the mentality of "quick
fix" doesn't really exist. Should be tested heavily.

